# Avoiding Housing fee - Dual Taxation



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

If your company were to pay DED (Dubai Economic Department) at the time of their trade license renewals and the declaration of tenancy contracts of its employees, would this mean that the employee/tenant could approach DEWA and claim an exemption on housing fee?

I am referring to How to avoid paying housing fee twice

and

Housing-fee: how to avoid paying twice


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

And the company was not a freezone company.....


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Would anyone know about this?


----------

